# Q logic Pods - Need depth numbers



## hill115sided (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi-

Does anybody know what the max depth would be for the Q Logic Pods for a 2005 Ram 1500 would be? I purchased the 6.5" pods and just want to purchase one pair of speakers that fit, no trail and error.

I have searched the forms here and the internet for days, but those specs are not available.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

E-mail Q-Logic. I don't know if the depth is different for specific vehicle, but when I asked them they told me they were 3.5" deep(Civic).


----------



## hill115sided (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks.

I did speak with a marketing person at Q Logic today, but I did not get a call back from the technical person that would have the answer yet.

I thought that someone on this site would be able to answer the question faster.


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

Believe it or not they will not know the answer to the question either :laugh:
I already called them last week to find out for my RSX. They simply said it depends how big the magnet is and trial and error. Awesome huh.


----------



## hill115sided (Jul 22, 2009)

Yesterday I received a call back from Qlogics lead engineer in charge of designing the kickpanels.

Bill and I spent 30 minutes speaking about my kickpanels, very informative.

Basically, Bill said that the 6.5 kickpanels has a mounting depth of 3.5" (surface mount) and 3" depth for the recess ones.

Again, I will purchase their products any day of the week.

After I get panels installed, I will post pics.


----------



## hill115sided (Jul 22, 2009)

Pods are in, perfect, perfect look and sound quality. I when with the 6.5 mid drivers with a 3.5 soft dome tweeter. I am very impressed by the look of the pods and the sound quality of the Cadence speakers.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad they worked out for ya. I'd like like to see pics how you worked those 3.5" tweeters in there. Aren't they preformed to fit a standard 1" tweet?


----------



## hill115sided (Jul 22, 2009)

I will post some pictures shortly.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

hill115sided said:


> Hi-
> 
> Does anybody know what the max depth would be for the Q Logic Pods for a 2005 Ram 1500 would be? I purchased the 6.5" pods and just want to purchase one pair of speakers that fit, no trail and error.
> 
> ...


I have a 03 ram 1500 i just ordered the qlogic kick panels from qlogis the mounting depth for them is 4.25" I dont know if yours are the same but they will be able to tell you


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

Torquem said:


> Believe it or not they will not know the answer to the question either :laugh:
> I already called them last week to find out for my RSX. They simply said it depends how big the magnet is and trial and error. Awesome huh.


Your statement makes no sense,how big the magnet is has nothing to do with the mounting depth of a pre fab kick panel and i seriously doubt qlogic told you that ,I have dealt with them for years and they are informative and helpful.


----------



## hill115sided (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you buy the surface mount ( 1/2 extra of mounting depth), recessed mount (1/2 less is mounting depth). After I spoke with Qlogic, they mentioned that 3.5 plus or minus the recessed and surface mount.

The magnet does not matter at all, only the depth matters. In my 05 Ram I went with the Cadence 6.5 mid bass driver and if fit with space to spare.

I will try to post some pictures soon.

Does this help.


----------



## spmpdr (Nov 5, 2009)

hill115sided said:


> Did you buy the surface mount ( 1/2 extra of mounting depth), recessed mount (1/2 less is mounting depth). After I spoke with Qlogic, they mentioned that 3.5 plus or minus the recessed and surface mount.
> 
> The magnet does not matter at all, only the depth matters. In my 05 Ram I went with the Cadence 6.5 mid bass driver and if fit with space to spare.
> 
> ...


The surface mount I am installing peerless sls 6.5's in mine I should have plenty of room. thanks for the info.


----------

